# Cross-dominance?



## deb (Aug 31, 2002)

Ladies,

I'm taking a poll to determine if women tend to be more "cross-dominant" then men. This means our eye dominance is opposite to our hand dominance.

I, for one, am right hand and left eye dominant.

Are you cross dominant or not (it would help if all answer this so I know what the sample size is)?

If you are cross dominant, which hand and which eye are dominant? 

If we get enought response, I'll ask the men too to compare the two results.

Thanks for the input!
deb


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*Right-Right*

Hi Deb - 

I'm right handed and right eye dominant.

What would lead you to think there would be a gender difference?

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## deb (Aug 31, 2002)

I've noticed a tendency for more of the females in the intro classes on campus shooting lh than rh. This was also mentioned by Mark Penaz in a thread labelled 'Leftys":

"I’m left handed… So,…’Left –On’ …to all you true lefties and cross dominates. I see a few ladies and gentalmen that are cross dominate lefties posting here... An interesting thing or two, When I was teaching archery classes for an ‘Outdoors Women’ group I had several classes filled with ladies that were right handed but left eye dominate it must have been in the 75% range..... there was a top female compound shooter that was the same way but used to shoot with a patch over her left eye so her dominant left eye wouldn’t take over during shooting.... She was a World team member many times both indoor and outdoor with many metals.

I know many shooters that have switched to shooting off their dominate eye side and have progressed further than all the years shooting opposite their
dominate eye in just a mater of weeks. I guess the hardest thing about being a left handed shooter is the lack of equipment. "


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 5, 2003)

u can train your self to be the eye u prefer just takes time and patience, but in the end your shooting will benifit---------->


----------



## McAccurate (Feb 3, 2003)

My wife is left handed but right eye dominant. She shoots both bow and firearms right handed but does everything else with the left.


----------



## exit25bow (Jan 3, 2003)

*Right eye*

Right hand ---right eye


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

i'm right hand, right eye....my mother is left hand, right eye.


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

I've always done everything right handed until I got into archery. I grew up shooting rifles, always right handed. When I started shooting archery someone had me check my eye dominance. I found out that I was right handed and left eye dominant. So now I shoot my bow left handed.


----------



## okefenokeegirl (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm right handed but left eye dominant. Still shoot bows, rifles, shot guns right handed.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

My wife is both cross and dominant most of the time,


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

right hand - left eye


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

This is the other half  
Right handed = right eye dominant
Deborah K/F


----------



## JstmeandMyBow (May 22, 2003)

*eye dominance Lefty but right eye*

Well I am a lefty, however growing up I remember when the school did not want me to be, and they tried to change it. However it did not work and I write lefthanded to this day. And then on in my growing up years I did learn that I cut with scissors right handed and I also bat right handed. But the true kicker to my state was when I was told I would be shooting right handed with my bow because my right eye is dominate. So I shoot just fine right handed. However I can not hardle even hold a pencil correctly with my right hand go figure.


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Right Hand------------Right Eye


Saphire


----------



## Jenn (May 27, 2003)

Right Handed - Left eyed....

Although my little sister is Left Handed & Right eye.....

Hope this helps


----------



## karen (May 1, 2003)

*Cross Dominance*

Hi,
I'm left handed and right eye dominate.At hunters Ed.The teacher told me to close my right eye and shoot with my left..Because I was off with the rifle in my right hand.When I went to get my Bow.I tried it with my right hand and My whole body and stance felt off.So I went Left handed and its great.Use my left eye and hitting the center target in a 3 inch area ..Have had my Bow 2 weeks.


----------



## ArchFam (Aug 19, 2002)

Right handed and Right eye!


----------



## ladyhawk (May 31, 2003)

*cross dominance*

I am right hand, left eye dominant. I shoot a gun left handed. It took me a while to keep my left eye closed when I first started shooting my bow.


----------



## donwells (Jun 6, 2003)

I AM RIGHT HANDED AND LEFT EYED AND SO IS MY DAUGHTER AND SHOOTS LEFT HANDED. I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT WHETHER YOU ARE RIGHT OR LEFT HANDED HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHETHER THAT IS YOUR DOMINANT EYE. YOU SEE PEOPLE SHOOTING WITH PATCHES OVER THEIR EYES AND OTHER THINGS. I SHOT WITH THE ARMY COMPETITIVE SHOOTING TEAM FOR A FEW YEARS AND IF A PERSON IS RIGHT HANDED AND LEFT EYED DOMINANT OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND AND THEY SHOOT THIS WAY THEY SHOULD CHANGE AND SHOOT WITH WHAT IS THEIR DOMINANT EYE. IT MAY BE A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE FOR A LITTLE BIT BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN YOUR IMPROVEMENT AND IT WONT BE THAT HARD IF YOU GO INTO IT WITH AN OPEN MIND BECAUSE YOU CAN SEE SO MUCH BETTER WITH YOUR STRONG EYE AND IT INCREASES YOUR CONFIDENCE SO GO WITH YOUR STRENGTH AND NOT YOUR WEAKNESS AND WATCH YOUR SCORES JUMP.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i am left handed but am right eye dominant. i can shoot guns either hand but prefer to shoot right handed but shoot my bow right handed because of the right eye dominance
rob k


----------



## jabear (Oct 26, 2002)

*Right handed .... left eye dominance*

I am right handed but my left eye is way more dominate then my right.. I do shoot right handed but keep both eyes open. If I close my right eye my dot moves way right. I tried the one eye closed but it don't work for me. I can shoot a gun with scope with just right eye open. ~I also am dyslexic and have a rare disease that effects my vision now. I am falling apart at my "old" age.


----------



## donwells (Jun 6, 2003)

their is nothing wrong with shooting with both eyes open but most people cant do it.... try shooting a left handed bow from someone where you use your left eye to aim and you will immediately see the difference and you should be able to close your right eye with no problem. i have had many many years as a firearms instructor and i can shoot with both eyes open also and there are definate advantages if you can. 1. better depth perception 2. better balance 3. better field of view 4. not having to worry about closing that eye. try it and let me know if it helps you....


----------



## amylou (Jun 10, 2003)

right handed - right eye dominant. thank god. i don't think that i am coodrdinated enough to have to deal with it.


----------



## pswanney (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi, I'm using my husbands screen-name.
I am left-eye, right handed--Shooting right-handed.


----------



## San (May 27, 2003)

I'm right eye dominant, right handed, went through lazer surgery about 10 years ago...they made my right eye for reading and my left eye for distance, so, I shoot with my left eye.


----------



## His-n-HersHoyts (Apr 23, 2003)

I see some of the guys answering so I'm going to list all 5 of us.

Females-
Myself- right handed, right eye 
daughter - right hand - left eye (Only one in the bunch)

Males-
All 3 of them are right handed, right eyed

Right now she is just starting out and shooting one of those Lil Braves right handed. We are looking for a left handed bow for her though.

Cheryl

http://hardluckenglish.8k.com


----------

